# First Time owner 55 gal curious..



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

So I recently acquired a 55gal aquarium w/stand. A duel overflow hanging 60gal rated filter, a duel output pump w/2 airstones. Decorated appropriately with black caribsea sand. Water is clearing up with wc's, and fish are a Lil rough but no actual attacking just chasing. I have 6 cichlids (just got a new one will post pictures soon) and a pictus cat. I was wondering what percentage I'm at, and any advice for a new AF.. Cichlid owner.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
This site will help you with stocking,equipment ,compatability and water change questions.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep an eye on your peacock and jewel, you have two of the most aggressive mbuna in your bumblebee and auratus, they may make short work of the two of them. Mbunas should be kept with only mbunas unless you stick with the few non aggressive ones.
The Mbuna Community Tank

All-Male Malawi Tank


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Thx and it's funny you Say that cause the jewel is kinda the bully lol and my auratus is a shy guy.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

If you get the peacock and Jewel in as juveniles you may have a better chance..Once they start getting older though the Auratus and Bumblebee may pose a problem. Personally, I have 2 auratus, 6 bumblebees, Peacock (not sure what type), Electric Blue Hap and many others that get along just fine as of now...But the future things could change! I wouldnt recommend mixing the Haps-Peacocks-Mbunas because sometimes it's just not worth the risk!


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Yeah I got them all as juveniles and am hoping that as they grow together not having to fight for space they will continue to coexist peacefully.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Good possibility that they will be ok....But mine are getting a bit aggressive with age!


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

I got a new fish today it has the Black markings exactly like my bumblebee but instead of yellow it's silver and black


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

A convict? If it is that is a south american cichlid not an African.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

you will really enjoy it.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Not a convict it's some type of af


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

frontosa? Can't think of many that are silver and black sorry


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

If it's a convict I would suggest not putting them in same tank as Afrcian Cichlids! Are you able to take a picture and show us


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree a pic would help. Many places sell assorted cichlida and do not know some are not compatible with others.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

I'll try but idk how to upload a pic on the thread


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Check out this thread

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f11/posting-pictures-43349.html#post227131


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

So IM happy now that this is about gone...









And now IM about back to this...

Aquarium Gallery - IMG_20130502_123833


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

I can upload them to photo gallery and post the link but how do I get the actual picture to show in a thread


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17092&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17092&size=1 border=0></a>
What kind of AF cichlid is this?


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

I'm not a pro but I can say it is definitely not a frontosa or a convict. Looks like a hap of some sort? probably female.


----------

